# What would you do?



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Officer Eric Michl sent a selfie and a text message to an Uber driver accused of extorting money from a woman who had left her purse in his car. (KCPQ)

SEATTLE - An Uber driver who was demanding money before returning a woman's purse quickly changed his mind Sunday after a Seattle officer sent him a text and a selfie, police said.

The woman contacted officer Eric Michl on Capitol Hill around 2 a.m., saying she'd left her purse, wallet and ID in the Uber.

She was distraught because she was scheduled to fly home later that day, and worried she wouldn't be able to without her identification, according to KCPQ. She said she had called the driver and offered to pay his fare if he brought her things back, but he refused and demanded more money.

Michl called the driver and left a voicemail. Then, he sent a text, telling the driver he could be arrested and his car could be impounded if he didn't return the woman's purse.

To prove he was a police officer, Michl also sent a selfie.

The driver quickly brought the woman's purse back, saying he'd been busy taking other fares.

http://wgntv.com/2017/02/14/uber-dr...urse-after-officer-sends-him-text-and-selfie/


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Probably leave it in a box with her name on it at the airport? That's where she needed to be, isn't it?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I would never have demanded money in the first place. If it weren't within 15 minutes of dropping off the passenger where I could easily go back I would have had that purse dropped off to the nearest police station in record time along with a photo taken and a message to Uber saying where she could get it.

It did say she was willing to pay the fare to have it delivered. I wonder if the driver wanted more due to a surge? I don't think the common public has any idea why drivers might not want to return items for base rates or even for free. To them they just think we are being jerks as they don't realize this is no longer lucrative for most and that at the wrong time something like this can cost us a lot of money.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

If it's 2 am here it's bar closing time. That's the busiest time of the night for me. No, I'm not willing to drop what I'm doing to deliver your purse. It can wait until it slows down.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I think Uber should have a delivery fee. $10 + the normal fare to drop the item off from where the driver is. That will get immediate service. IF the customer does not want to pay then they get "non-priority service" where they either just pay a flat $10 charge (up to 10 miles) where the driver will deliver it to them within 24 hours or for free where the driver has 24 hours to deliver it to a police station convenient to the driver and the customer must make arrangements to pick it up themselves.

After all it isn't the driver's fault the customer left an item. The customer ought to be paying a small reasonable convenience charge. At the same time we should not be trying to take advantage of customers and say charge them $50 to go two miles to return their iPhone.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

sure, request a trip from where I am --> to where you are (and would like the purse delivered). 

Pay me to drive there, and that is fair to me. It may not be perfect, but I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I would never have demanded money in the first place. If it weren't within 15 minutes of dropping off the passenger where I could easily go back I would have had that purse dropped off to the nearest police station in record time along with a photo taken and a message to Uber saying where she could get it.
> 
> It did say she was willing to pay the fare to have it delivered. I wonder if the driver wanted more due to a surge? I don't think the common public has any idea why drivers might not want to return items for base rates or even for free. To them they just think we are being jerks as they don't realize this is no longer lucrative for most and that at the wrong time something like this can cost us a lot of money.


Yup, I totally agree. I wouldn't have demanded money and she could have pick it up at the police station when it was convenient for me to drop it off.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.

The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.

Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


There's a reasonableness standard in every transaction. Returning the purse immediately at 2 am during the busiest time of the night is unreasonable. Waiting until the morning or a more convenient time for the driver is reasonable.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.


Karen, thanks for representing Uber's position so well and consistently. It's so refreshing to hear someone parrot Uber's view on everything all the time. But sadly, returning items to a pax is NOT in the TOS.

In the world of friends, returning something to them is a favor. *You do favors when you can*, not when working normally. Uber drivers are WORKING at 2:00 AM. If you leave an item at a business, when the business is open (ie. convenient for them) OR wait till the person who found it has time to get it to them. If neither of those is acceptable to the person who lost something, they can PAY to make it happen faster. That often includes overnight shipping, courier service, or a REWARD.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

I was more shocked at the legal standpoint can a police officer really impound your car by not returning the purse right that minute?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


This is so patently wrong it's absurd.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What purse?



simpsonsverytall said:


> sure, request a trip from where I am --> to where you are (and would like the purse delivered).
> 
> Pay me to drive there, and that is fair to me. It may not be perfect, but I'd be happy with that.


Oh yea, I found it and you can request a trip for it to be returned... Select only though.

Still risky to do this, Pax can report that you forced them to request a trip to return the item. At minimum they'll take the money back, at worse they could deactivate you for requiring cash reimbursement to return an item.



Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


Why is it his obligation to return it to the owner? It's his obligation to not keep items that are not his, local police is perfectly acceptable. It's the person carelessly left a purse, it's their responsibility to retrieve the item at their cost. Why should a driver have to pay from his own funds to return it?

I have a lost in found bin, it looks like this:










It's my job to get the pax from point a to point b. It is not my job to keep track of their belongings, unless they put it in my trunk and I drove off forgetting it was in there. In that case, that is my fault. I've done that once but I was just 2 blocks away when the pax realized it and called me. I turned around and returned it immediately.

Other than that, the pax is responsible for lost items not the driver.

If the pax tipped, I'll be more inclined to return it sooner rather than later.

I do check my back seat, but sometimes dark items can be missed in my black on black interior. I caught a cell phone in the back a few weeks ago, but I was only a few blocks away and the guy had tipped me a $10, so I took the time to go back and knock on his door to return it.

If it's something important, I'll drop it off at the nearest police station and they can get it themselves, otherwise, it gets cleaned out of the vehicle like any other trash left behind by pax.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> Officer Eric Michl sent a selfie and a text message to an Uber driver accused of extorting money from a woman who had left her purse in his car. (KCPQ).


Uber help on this is here: https://help.uber.com/h/53539bde-f6f4-4909-85de-fa0b99f82be0

Please note what it says to a rider who lost something on how to contact the driver:

"If your driver picks up and confirms that your item has been found, *coordinate a mutually convenient time and place *to meet for its return to you. [editorial...you are not working for them at this time]
If your driver doesn't pick up, leave a detailed voicemail describing your item and the best way to contact you. [editorial: notice your obligation is to respond to the message, nothing more]
Please be considerate that *your driver's personal schedule will be affected by taking time out to return your item to you. *[editorial: "return" does not mean you must deliver said item to any place demanded. It simply means if you have it you will give it back.]
Drivers are independent contractors. *Neither Uber nor drivers are responsible for the items left in a vehicle after a trip ends. *We're here to help, but cannot guarantee that a driver has your item or can immediately deliver it to you." [Editorial: Uber offers NO guarantee nor any immediacy to their desire to get their item]

How would I handle it? Here is my standard MO.

1. Never respond to a text or call about a lost item while you are working. Return texts and calls only after you have finished work. This prevents demands you stop work. 
2. When convenient, offer to meet to return the item. Set up to meet in a public place near you. Never offer to take it to them.
3. If they are desperate or short on time, offer to drop it off immediately somewhere NEAR you so they can safely pick it up (police station, hotel, etc). Again, do not offer to deliver the item. 
4. If all the above don't suit the person, simply say, I'm sorry. I can't help you. I will take it to the police at X location, you can pick it up there at your convenience. Some people may offer to pay you to return the item to them. If that offer is acceptable to you, do it. If not, tell them which police station will have the item.
5. If they make threats or sound abusive, or demanding, discontinue contact, contact uber about an abusive passenger and drop the item at a convenient police station. Text person that you left item with police and they can make arrangements to pick it up there.

That said, a drunk guy once left a car seat in my vehicle I knew he would need in the morning. I realized it before he did, and when I was near his house later that night, I dropped it off on his porch and texted him that I did so. It was convenient and simple. He was very happy.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> I was more shocked at the legal standpoint can a police officer really impound your car by not returning the purse right that minute?


No, they cannot.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> No, they cannot.


Yea I would have called Officer McDuffus' bluff too.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea I would have called Officer McDuffus' bluff too.


I'm not sure we got the whole story either.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Some good ideas here. But consider this.....

If you have driven home, some 50 miles away, do you really think it is reasonable to force someone to drive a 100 mile round trip for $50 bucks? What if I had gone to lake county to take care of a problem? Now I'm nearly 150 miles from SF. Consider the time I lose on my project or work. Are they ready to pay for that? Let's see what I would charge them for this venture....

2 bucks a mile at 300 miles round trip....$600.00. Maybe we should charge taxi rates? What it's going to cost me to not do this job? Probably another $300.00 bucks or better. So....$900.00. And that's being nice. Were I to charge what I normally charge for my personal time, it would easily be triple that.

I'm not doing it. They can take an Uber to me, or to the police dept, to retrieve their property. Personally I wouldn't knowingly drive out of the city with someone's property. 

Que the people that will blame the driver for not having found the item when the passenger got out. Should you check? Yes. is it the drivers problem that she somehow forgot her purse? Nope. If she could miss it, so can he. Remember, it's something she lugs around everywhere she goes and has almost everything she needs. Everyday, all day. Same with a cell phone.

This is the reason Uber should have a drop box for lost items where ever they have a drivers office.

Oh..and he is an ass for trying to extort money out of her.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


It's not the driver's fault the customer left the purse though.

If I go to a movie theater and a leave my wallet in the seat, I can't call them up an hour later, demand that they shut down the theater, force all customers to leave, search every seat for my wallet, and then if found drive it to me FREE in the middle of the night.

There has to be a middle ground here and there needs to be acknowledgment that this is NOT the driver's fault. Sure, maybe the driver should have checked but making this all our fault for this $5 an hour job is utterly ridiculous. I'm not saying it is right for people to toss out phones or to keep them. I'm saying that the solutions need tobe reasonable for all parties, including the driver. We're not slaves or lackeys. We're not whipping boys (and girls) to be blamed for every thing the customer does. At least I know that is not what I signed up for anyway.

I treat people as I would want to be treated but I'll be damned if I am going to have some entitled jerk telling me "I should have checked for their wallet harder" when they were the ones who left it in the first place.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What I would have done is respond to the officer with this text:

"Thank you Officer McDuffus for your concern in this matter. I am currently working and 2am is the busiest time for Uber drivers. Once I am done preventing drunks from driving home, I will find the closest police precinct and leave the purse there. I can only hope that that precinct is your precinct, because if it is, I'll gladly leave a note with the purse that I am returning it on behalf of Officer McDuffus so when you return to end your day of earning a living, you can be fully responsible for the purse and write up a nice report detailing it's safe return to the owner."


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What I would have done is respond to the officer with this text:
> 
> "Thank you Officer McDuffus for your concern in this matter. I am currently working and 2am is the busiest time for Uber drivers. Once I am done preventing drunks from driving home, I will find the closest police precinct and leave the purse there. I can only hope that that precinct is your precinct, because if it is, I'll gladly leave a note with the purse that I am returning it on behalf of Officer McDuffus so when you return to end your day of earning a living, you can be fully responsible for the purse and write up a nice report detailing it's safe return to the owner."


I would advise against that text message to the police.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I would advise against that text message to the police.


Hahaha, what's he going to do about it? Charge me for being a smart ass?

I'm returning the favor, he wants to inconvenience me threatening to impound my vehicle if I don't take the time out of my day and my earnings to do something, let's see how he feels having to write an unnecessary report at the end of his long shift...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> I was more shocked at the legal standpoint can a police officer really impound your car by not returning the purse right that minute?


Had the officer been smart, he would have taken a quick report of the attempted extortion. Then called the offender to return the item.

Either way, the Uber driver would have been done. Once Uber gets the call from that officer concerning the issue....deactivation. No coming back.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Hahaha, what's he going to do about it? Charge me for being a smart ass?


Charge you with extortion.

And the charge doesn't have to stick in this case. My bet is Uber permanently deactivates you for the accusation and police report.


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah I can imagine once the cops get involved it's deactivate instantly


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Charge you with extortion.
> 
> And the charge doesn't have to stick in this case. My bet is Uber permanently deactivates you for the accusation and police report.


I wouldn't have extorted anything from the pax like driver in question did, I just wouldn't have dropped my day to return it. I'm making arrangements for its return as per Uber policy. That return is to the police station. There is no law that says I have to return a lost item immediately as long as I am making a good faith effort to return it in that case.

But for the most part, like I stated earlier, I don't even bother. If it's left in my vehicle, it's trash and is treated accordingly.

I have no fear of law enforcement, I'm not an idiot. Now the driver in question may have already shot himself in the foot demanding payment, but if I were him, I would have just gone to the closest police station and return it there. If the pax is going to make a big stink about it, she can take another Uber to get her things from the police station.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.


I agree he shouldn't demand ransom but where is the riders accountability for their things? Your statement seems to completely blame the driver. Drivers are not servants. If I left something somewhere, I would never expect another person to stop what they are doing or inconvenience themselves to fix a mistake I caused. The best the lady would have gotten from me in this scenario is she would have to pick it up from the police station when it was convenient for me to drop it off or she could meet me at an agreed location when it was a more convenient time.


Karen Stein said:


> you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


Yeah, because Uber is a model of honesty.


----------



## Donuts (Oct 4, 2016)

There is not any crime here, just mislaid property. Since Ofc Michl wants to get involved I say give it to him to handle. Drop items off at nearest police station, tell them it was by his request. The returning process then transfers to him.
Then, create a grinder account using the selfie as profile pic with phone number.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I wouldn't have extorted anything from the pax like driver in question did, I just wouldn't have dropped my day to return it. I'm making arrangements for its return as per Uber policy. That return is to the police station. There is no law that says I have to return a lost item immediately as long as I am making a good faith effort to return it in that case.
> 
> But for the most part, like I stated earlier, I don't even bother. If it's left in my vehicle, it's trash and is treated accordingly.
> 
> I have no fear of law enforcement, I'm not an idiot. Now the driver in question may have already shot himself in the foot demanding payment, but if I were him, I would have just gone to the closest police station and return it there. If the pax is going to make a big stink about it, she can take another Uber to get her things from the police station.


And that is the smart way to go.

The driver in that story is already screwed. One he made the demand, it no longer matters what he does. He is done with Uber if the cop plays it right.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Deesnuts said:


> There is not any crime here, just mislaid property. Since Ofc Michl wants to get involved I say give it to him to handle. Drop items off at nearest police station, tell them it was by his request. The returning process then transfers to him.


The way the article is written.....it could be questionable. However.....

That no longer matters if he decides to write a report. You will have an opportunity to expertise your rights to due process.

But as I said before, you don't have to be charged in the eyes of Uber to be exiled.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> And that is the smart way to go.
> 
> The driver in that story is already screwed. One he made the demand, it no longer matters what he does. He is done with Uber if the cop plays it right.


And we are only hearing one side of the story. It could be that the driver just asked for $15 because it was a surge and in the middle of the night and X miles away. In my opinion that would be reasonable (as long as you also offer a free option such as go pick it up yourself at the nearest police station) although I would never do it as I know it could turn into disaster like this.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

He should've told that cop to get lost. We aren't slaves and we are "independent contractors"... as such, we have a right to set our own delivery fee. They can pay it or come get the item at the police station.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> And we are only hearing one side of the story. It could be that the driver just asked for $15 because it was a surge and in the middle of the night and X miles away. In my opinion that would be reasonable (as long as you also offer a free option such as go pick it up yourself at the nearest police station) although I would never do it as I know it could turn into disaster like this.


Agreed. Who knows what actually happened? She may have took his wording wrong. Misunderstood what he said.

thats why I say never mention money as a requirement to return. We all know how Uber doesn't back the drivers. And it's pretty clear riders are a dishonest group in general when it comes to drivers.

Add to that, people's personal value placed on their time varies from person to person. Drivers get stiffed for doing a passenger a favor, let alone returning valuable items....and it basically becomes a shit show.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Red Leader exactly! Was it extortion, or just wanting to be compensated for his time and efforts? It is not a driver's responsibility to be a parent to grown passengers.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

I had a guy leave a styrofoam container of ribs and fries from his dinner in my car. Called me 3 hours later and asked if I would drop them off because he was planning on taking the leftovers as his lunch on the overnight shift. 

It sounded like he was gonna cry when I told him that I had thrown them out because of the smell. At least he didn't report me lol

I just found it hilarious that he had called me hoping I had kept his ribs all night and would then drop everything and deliver them to him


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> I was more shocked at the legal standpoint can a police officer really impound your car by not returning the purse right that minute?


I can't imagine what the legal justification would be for impounding the vehicle. It's not an instrumentality of any crime -- there is no crime. "Because I want to" is generally insufficient.

In law enforcement, this clown trying to appear intimidating is what we call "badge-heavy." The officer is vastly overestimating his authority and importance and is most likely avoided by his fellow officers. He's nothing but trouble looking for a place to happen. I'd be willing to bet he's relegated to a station desk job somewhere because of a prior history of dumb stunts. That's what departments often do with their problem children. The pax probably went to a station, and he's what she got.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I can't imagine what the legal justification would be for impounding the vehicle. It's not an instrumentality of any crime -- there is no crime. "Because I want to" is generally insufficient.
> 
> In law enforcement, this clown trying to appear intimidating is what we call "badge-heavy." The officer is vastly overestimating his authority and importance and is most likely avoided by his fellow officers. He's nothing but trouble looking for a place to happen. I'd be willing to bet he's relegated to a station desk job somewhere because of a prior history of dumb stunts. That's what departments often do with their problem children. The pax probably went to a station, and he's what she got.


" Poker Bluff".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> The way the article is written.....it could be questionable. However.....
> 
> That no longer matters if he decides to write a report. You will have an opportunity to expertise your rights to due process.
> 
> But as I said before, you don't have to be charged in the eyes of Uber to be exiled.


No " DUE PROCESS" with Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I would advise against that text message to the police.


Anything you text can and will be used against you.
The woman's plane was leaving town in a few hours. She panicked.
The driver should have dropped item in question at police station.
A Driver has no right to request ransom.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

The real problem is.....

People are unreasonable. They expect you to come to their aid when they screw up, no matter how minor or inconvenient to you. And when you don't, their true colors come out.

Doesn't matter what it cost you. They think you should do it.

I have a relative who is very irresponsible. She has broken or lost more cell phones than pretty much the whole rest of the family has owned. I won't let her touch mine and that makes her mad. But others constantly complain that when loaned to her, she disappears with it and returns it with new stuff on it and almost out of power.

People are rediculous.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Here's the Florida Statute on "Extortion:"

_836.05 Threats; extortion.-Whoever, either verbally or by a written or printed communication, maliciously threatens to accuse another of any crime or offense, or by such communication maliciously threatens an injury to the person, property or reputation of another, or maliciously threatens to expose another to disgrace, or to expose any secret affecting another, or to impute any deformity or lack of chastity to another, with intent thereby to extort money or any pecuniary advantage whatsoever, or with intent to compel the person so threatened, or any other person, to do any act or refrain from doing any act against his or her will, shall be guilty of a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084._

Laws like this vary a good bit from state to state (and I have to admit a few phrases of our statute are amusing), but I certainly don't think the facts in this case even begin to rise to extortion.

The key word here is "maliciously," and what that means in legal terms is that the offender must have had specific intent (which must be proven) to commit the crime.

Some tender cupcake thinking the mean man was being offensive, or not providing 5-star service, does not constitute specific criminal intent on the part of the driver.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

If a cop did that to me I'd send back a selfie too but not as pleasant then I'd drop any left items off at either my taxi office or police station. You are there to drive people from A to B. This isn't care in the community ffs.


----------



## PANewbie (Jan 8, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> Officer Eric Michl sent a selfie and a text message to an Uber driver accused of extorting money from a woman who had left her purse in his car. (KCPQ)
> 
> SEATTLE - An Uber driver who was demanding money before returning a woman's purse quickly changed his mind Sunday after a Seattle officer sent him a text and a selfie, police said.
> 
> ...


Ha that's awesome. Good on the cop. As someone exits the vehicle i remind them to check for all their belonging... if they forget (a few have) Uber usually patches the person through to me and we work out an arrangement to get the item back as quick as possible without disrupting my time too badly as well. It's just about not being a dick to people. Do onto others and all that


----------



## Guftawl (Nov 25, 2015)

Any time i have returned something Pax has always given me a nice tip. I only refused once, but that was a 130 round trip. Dude totally understood and drove to me later that afternoon (he gave me $20) Oh yeah this pax and his buddy both passed out on the way home the night before thats how he managed to drop his phone in my car. He called 4 times the next morning. Now whenever i have a party in my van, I always ask everyone if they have their phones, seems to be working.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> I was more shocked at the legal standpoint can a police officer really impound your car by not returning the purse right that minute?


Nope. If she was standing right there, then yeah. Not even impound the car but he could probably arrest you for stealing if she's standing right there and you don't give her the purse back.

A statement of Uber's policy where drivers are able to drop it at the Greenlight Hub nearest them, or at a nearby police station for the passenger to then go to and pick up should have shut the cop up. He had no right to threaten the guy the way that he did.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I went out of my way to return things 3 times early on in my driving career with Uber. None of those three times did I get anything more than a thank you. In fact for one of them I didn't even get that.

Now, if someone wants me to return something right away, they can order an Uber at a location that I tell them I'm at, and if I get the ping myself I will be happy to return it, getting paid for making the trip. If someone else gets the Ping, I will have no problem giving them the item to bring to the person. Otherwise, I will determine a police station to drop it off at, and they can then go there to get it. If it's a situation like the one in the article, where the passenger is leaving the area altogether, then I would be happy to drop it off or mail it to my nearest Green Light Hub at my earliest convenience, and let Uber mail it back to the passenger.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Hahaha, what's he going to do about it? Charge me for being a smart ass?


I think the officer only got involved because the driver appeared to be attempting to extort money from the individual for returning the purse. Apart from that, I doubt the police would get involved.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Here's the Florida Statute on "Extortion:"
> 
> _836.05 Threats; extortion.-Whoever, either verbally or by a written or printed communication, maliciously threatens to accuse another of any crime or offense, or by such communication maliciously threatens an injury to the person, property or reputation of another, or maliciously threatens to expose another to disgrace, or to expose any secret affecting another, or to impute any deformity or lack of chastity to another, with intent thereby to extort money or any pecuniary advantage whatsoever, or with intent to compel the person so threatened, or any other person, to do any act or refrain from doing any act against his or her will, shall be guilty of a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082, s. 775.083, or s. 775.084._
> 
> ...


That's a great statute you posted. Now for bonus points, can you tell us how it relates to enforcement, case law, or even simply what must be proved to get a conviction?

My guess is no. But I'm here to help......

http://statelaws.findlaw.com/florida-law/florida-extortion-laws.html

Now, as stated before, maybe she misunderstood him. Who knows. They are probably not telling us everything. But all that cop simply do, with the description in the link, is forward a report to the DA. And with her statement, he could have cause to do so.

Once Uber gets a hold of it. He is done.

As for the snowflake comment....maybe it is warranted. But one thing is for sure......

If you are dumb enough to make the return of someone's property hinge on them paying you....well....you're and idiot and quite posssibly facing a charge.

One more thing.....

Can the cop impound your vehicle? If he arrests you out of that vehicle, yes, he can impound it.

There's more....but this will work for now.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


Uber needs more folks like you.

The existence of people who think like you, are the reason Uber treats us drivers like shit, and gets away with it.

Uber doesn't even offer us $10 to return an item, and you think it's our Obligation. Wow.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

Would have told cop he can come get since he cares so much


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


In what universe do you live in where the passenger was entitled to have the driver drop everything at 2am and immediately bring her the purse that SHE left behind. He is not her babysitter. Now, demanding more money was wrong as well and I don't feel for either party in this case but it doesn't make somebody a creep (your word not mine) to not jump to attention for fares that pay him as low as $1.87 per ride when he or she is trying to make an honest living.


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

Your vehicle is your personal property right?

If you leave an item at the store/restaurant/business, do you demand the store delivers it to you? No

If you leave an item at a friends house, is it their responsibility to deliver that item to you? No

It's not theft if I didn't technically take it from you. Now if I keep it and refuse to give it back, that's a problem.

Unless your're local, or offer to compensate me your item is getting dropped off at a police station. It's only fair. Why should I suffer for your irresponsibly? End of story.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Call the cop & get mouthy
Make him come retrieve said property.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> I was more shocked at the legal standpoint can a police officer really impound your car by not returning the purse right that minute?


They can't. Police make up rules all the time on the spot.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Always check befor u leave. 

Its a purse with personal info. U get support to tell about the lost item then u tell them a time and a place to meet up. Its not that hard. What a few bucks and some time out of day. Its called common courtesy. We all make mistake.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


wonder what kind of service u would get leaving a purse on a bus?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Anything you text can and will be used against you.
> The woman's plane was leaving town in a few hours. She panicked.
> The driver should have dropped item in question at police station.
> A Driver has no right to request ransom.


what about replacing the word "ransom" with the word "tip" or "gratuity"?


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


Maybe the pax should check the backseat before exiting! Why is that the drivers fault? So now its going to cost drivers money to return items? So I guess the airport has a due diligence to start delivering luggage that left behind at the airport? Karen Shill please think before your biased replys come flying out


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Use the words: sorry, I checked my car and did not find anything. Would've solved the driver's problems and he could have continued making money.


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

While it's not good to extort money out of someone I can empathise with the driver. 

Returning lost items is often a thankless task and costs the driver loss of potential income.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

She did offer to pay the fare from where he is to her house. That is fair. If the driver can't do it because he's tired, she could pay another Uber to deliver it from the driver to her. 
In her situation, a $50 tip would be reasonable and most people would jump on that rather than pick up drunks at 2 am. We don't know what she offered so we can't judge. We also don't know what the driver demanded. 
It's not extortion if the driver offers a free but inconvenient option to retrieve the item: such as picking it up from a police station 50 miles away. It is if he threatens to throw it away if he's not paid. 
The best thing for the driver to do to absolve himself from liability is to "never find it", and throw it into a body of water. Then he is shielded from an accusation of stealing the $500 cash in the purse that really never existed.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


Disagree somewhat. You don't know how much it was going to inconvenience the driver. So what you are saying is that the passenger has no responsibility at all and it's the drivers fault for her dropping her property.
Snowflake generation 101.

Because of that officers actions I'd drive as far away as possible to the pax address and drop it in a police station there. I'd then take a pic of the station and send it to the cop and pax with my smiling mug in the pic.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


What planet are you living on?
Name a store, business or transportation service anywhere, that will deliver an item from it's lost and found to the owner, free of charge.
That's right... You can't.
They may call you to let you know they have your item and let you know that you can pick it up anytime during their business hours.
So you tell me why you think an Uber driver/independent contractor that is already way under paid and barely scraping by should be "obligated" to foot the bill for someone else's negligence?
Why do you think the rules should be different for a TNC driver?
And nobody has said an item should not be returned to the owner. But by God if the driver has to spend her time and mileage to do it then she needs to be compensated. Otherwise the snowflake owner needs to spend their own time and transportation costs to pick up their items.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Hah! "Millennia of discourse on this topic" can be summarized in four words:

Finders keepers, losers weepers

(IRL I have returned two lost items and been thanked but not tipped for either. Henceforth lost items go straight to the police station closest to me.)


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


I agree with you. Driver should have checked his car prior to blasting away. Doesn't Uber have a local office in Seattle? Just drop it off at the office. Simple fix.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> I agree with you. Driver should have checked his car prior to blasting away. Doesn't Uber have a local office in Seattle? Just drop it off at the office. Simple fix.


So you get out after every trip and fully search the passenger area including under the seats, and why did you add "blasting away"?


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

In nyc we black car and suv drivers are required to maintain 4.8 stars or higher. Less than 1% of drivers get tips. If someone leaves their crap in my car and i ask for money to return it, more often than not it results in a 1 star. You know what i say when someone who didnt tip me left their crap in my car? "Sorry i didnt find anything. A passenger must have taken it." Blame everythint on uber and the toxic system they have setup here


----------



## Bnerdy (Jul 11, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


I don't believe it's an obligation for anyone to drop it off. If she left her purse in a restaurant, would someone drive it to her? No, she comes and get it. She is responsible for her items. Now, he was wrong to demand money. Not happy with her offer or it's surging and you have work to do, then have her meet you at your pax drop off or take it to the police station. If a cop text me and posted a selfie with a threat, I would have dropped the wallet off at my nearest police station. That guy was probably scared like crap and now he dropped it off for free. As an independent driver, I'm not obligated to do a damn thing but be safe.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Have to be able to find the nearest police station on your phone.

Even if you were a d-bag that wanted to straight up _extort _your rider, it's going to add to your leverage if you have the option of legally and easily dropping the item off somewhere close.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

How stupid can these pax be ?
I'm waiting to hear story of pax demands artificial leg back that they " Forgot" in an Uber.
Ever see a child in a high chair make a game of throwing food on floor ?
Sometimes, Hunger is a good teacher.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I think this whole thing is pretty funny and the discussion while similar to many threads I've seen here before, it's still off the mark.

If we just take the facts as they are presented in the story it is to my knowlegdge illegal in all jurisdictions to hold property you know is someone elses and refuse to return it unless you receive consideration unless a contract for storage has been entered into. With that said, again based on the story, the officer never said that you must return it immediately. It's really simple folks, if you want to do the right thing and not get too screwed, you found item, they can pick up at such and such place of time and location that's convenient for you or you can drop off at police or office that's convenient to you. Nowhere does anything say you must do it immediately and nowhere does it say you must come to them. Given the number of stories of incidents, even a promise to pay you if you bring it to them is a shaky situation because people have had others wait for you and take the item without giving the "reward". So pick a plan and stick to your script. It's like tohunt4me says above, they are like children. Firm but fair is the way to go.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

With that sort of attitude, I would say that I threw the purse out thinking it was garbage.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I always closed with something like "Make sure you have your cellphone, purse, and all your belongings". 
Then, after they exit, I'd run a quick once-over of the back seat and floor.

Had a cute girl leave her phone on the seat, _even after verbally confirming_, and luckily was able to flag her down before she got far. 
Is it a bit creepy/sad, that I entertained the possibility that she had intentionally left it behind??  /jk

One of my best early trips was a passenger who had left their cell phone in an Uber the night before. 
Long ride to 2 elementary schools attempting to track down the driver/substitute teacher, and then a ride back to the pickup location.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

I had a 30 mile away trip from my house to bring someone his glasses last weekend. The guy didn't even tip me for a 60 mile round trip, and I told him it was that far. His fare was 4 dollars. From now on if people leave things in my car I'm taking them to the green light station.

I have never received a tip for returning items. Uber drivers are bullied and rediculed in all the media outlets and society. Driver charged with rape hits news nation wide. But they never tell anyone a week later charged were dropped because he had it all on camera. This person says they agreed to pay the driver to bring it... But I don't see that they did that at all. So it's all bs and hear say. They DID call the police. And then the officer DID bully the driver to bring it immediately. AND everyone LOVES seeing this story because society does hate us. We are all expected criminals thieves and rapist in the eyes of the public.

They make him look like a d!ck
Guy probably had a brand new Lincoln navigator on uberx and a 4.99 rating.


----------



## Goobering101 (Sep 11, 2016)

Travis, stop pretending that you are this girl named Karen we are all on to you. Btw, The picture on your profile that you are using looks like the kind of picture that comes with it the picture frame. Shame on you!!



Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

One of my pax found a phone in my car. I called the business where I had dropped of the pax (just a lucky break that he was going to work) and told him I could bring it by if he could pay for the drive ($10). He agreed and all went well. Since then I have found (not found) several things which I have had to dispose of. End of story. As for a purse? I consider that to be pretty serious and I would do whatever I could to return the property to the owner. It seems they offered to pay for the trip for the return which I believe to be reasonable. Maybe you could request pay to and from that location but no matter, they offered and the driver was looking to hold the property for ransom. Shame on you. For free I either never saw it or I am dropping it off at the first public place I can find but I would never try to blackmail the customer into paying me for the return of their property.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

nameless313 said:


> I had a 30 mile away trip from my house to bring someone his glasses last weekend. The guy didn't even tip me for a 60 mile round trip, and I told him it was that far. His fare was 4 dollars


I cannot even imagine how you agreed to drive 60 miles without any sort of payment agreement in advance. Honestly, you should feel ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Goobering101 said:


> Travis, stop pretending that you are this girl named Karen we are all on to you. Btw, The picture on your profile that you are using looks like the kind of picture that comes with it the picture frame. Shame on you!!


You're joking if you think Travis is actually going to waste his time posting on this forum. Why would he even care? No matter how much drivers hate driving for Uber, tgere are ants everywhere. Tens of thousands of them.


----------



## UberNdallas (Oct 11, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I think Uber should have a delivery fee. $10 + the normal fare to drop the item off from where the driver is. That will get immediate service. IF the customer does not want to pay then they get "non-priority service" where they either just pay a flat $10 charge (up to 10 miles) where the driver will deliver it to them within 24 hours or for free where the driver has 24 hours to deliver it to a police station convenient to the driver and the customer must make arrangements to pick it up themselves.
> 
> After all it isn't the driver's fault the customer left an item. The customer ought to be paying a small reasonable convenience charge. At the same time we should not be trying to take advantage of customers and say charge them $50 to go two miles to return their iPhone.


Then maybe they would remember to get their things when exiting the car!


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> I cannot even imagine how you agreed to drive 60 miles without any sort of payment agreement in advance. Honestly, you should feel ashamed of yourself.


i did it and i do regret it as well... obviously... i do not feel ashamed, i feel shafted.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> I cannot even imagine how you agreed to drive 60 miles without any sort of payment agreement in advance. Honestly, you should feel ashamed of yourself.


I've done similar. Requesting payment is not a good idea. Destroying property you know not to be garbage is also not a good idea. Leaving an item at a police station sounds okay to me, but I'd only do it if the pax was a jerk. Otherwise I'd drive to the pax if it wasn't too far away, or mail it to the pax. I have never asked for, nor received a tip for returning lost property. I do so because I feel it is a good thing to do so, even though it costs me time and money.

I have no regrets because I was not expecting anything but loss for doing so.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.


This makes no sense. What point are you trying to make?


Karen Stein said:


> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.


The left field narrative. Again, makes no sense. It wasn't reported that he thought it was his. He does not have an obligation. It was the lady's responsibility to keep track of her possessions. Inconvenient for her to forget her purse? Too bad. She should have checked to make sure she had it before exiting the vehicle. Look up "personal responsibility" and "being an adult".


Karen Stein said:


> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


Interesting approach in addressing the driver directly. I'm not sure how effective it is. Maybe it's rhetorical. The choice of metaphor in "purges the ranks of your kind," is telling. That's a good little fascista. Now run along and make dein Uber Führer proud--that's payment enough, huh?


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I've done similar. Requesting payment is not a good idea. Destroying property you know not to be garbage is also not a good idea. Leaving an item at a police station sounds okay to me, but I'd only do it if the pax was a jerk. Otherwise I'd drive to the pax if it wasn't too far away, or mail it to the pax. I have never asked for, nor received a tip for returning lost property. I do so because I feel it is a good thing to do so, even though it costs me time and money.
> 
> I have no regrets because I was not expecting anything but loss for doing so.


I think you people are way too kind. No doubt, it is a noble thing, but people in this world are ungrateful and don't even have the courtesy to tip even though they know that you aren't being compensated for your time and gas.
Personally, I'd rather devote my time to helping out in a soup kitchen, rather than returning things to ungrateful passengers but that's just my view.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

nameless313 said:


> i did it and i do regret it as well... obviously... i do not feel ashamed, i feel shafted.


You guys are just way too kind and compassionate. 99% of drivers are not as nice as you.


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> In nyc we black car and suv drivers are required to maintain 4.8 stars or higher. Less than 1% of drivers get tips. If someone leaves their crap in my car and i ask for money to return it, more often than not it results in a 1 star. You know what i say when someone who didnt tip me left their crap in my car? "Sorry i didnt find anything. A passenger must have taken it." Blame everythint on uber and the toxic system they have setup here


I have had passengers steal items of mine from my car, so having one find a purse, wallet or cell phone and pocket it would not be the least bit surprising.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> You're joking if you think Travis is actually going to waste his time posting on this forum. Why would he even care? No matter how much drivers hate driving for Uber, tgere are ants everywhere. Tens of thousands of them.


Wow. No sense humor


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> If it's 2 am here it's bar closing time. That's the busiest time of the night for me. No, I'm not willing to drop what I'm doing to deliver your purse. It can wait until it slows down.


Not me ...
its easy ...
"Purse? What purse? I don't see a purse?"

Then ... boom, I drop it in a mail box.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Yup, I totally agree. I wouldn't have demanded money and she could have pick it up at the police station when it was convenient for me to drop it off.


Technically, the Uber driver could have been charged with Theft by Finding. Yes, it's an actual crime. Depending on how much the purse and contents are worth and how much he was extorting, could be a felony. Really stupid of the driver to put it that bluntly. He probably de-activated by now. One less numbnut to compete with for base fares...

BONG!!!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

run26912 said:


> Technically, the Uber driver could have been charged with Theft by Finding. Yes, it's an actual crime. Depending on how much the purse and contents are worth and how much he was extorting, could be a felony. Really stupid of the driver to put it that bluntly. He probably de-activated by now. One less numbnut to compete with for base fares...
> 
> BONG!!!


I keep saying this. Immediately discard lost items and feint ignorance. Pax are typically ungrateful and many may accuse you of theft anyways, regardless of their absent-mindedness. I don't think it's necessarily wrong that the driver asked for compensation if she wanted her purse now, think of it as a convenience fee for having to go out of his way, otherwise tell her where she can retrieve it.

Learn from this pax's ***** move and cover your own asses out there. Good luck.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

nameless313 said:


> i did it and i do regret it as well... obviously... i do not feel ashamed, i feel shafted.


In the Town where I work there are 4 cab companies, three are roughly the same price and one is cheaper, not by much but they are cheaper. It's noticeable not only in their cars but in the people who use them.

The other companies don't want this companies customers because they never tip, they argue the fare and tbh they are the worst customers to have.

It's these customers who have come over to Uber. They want premium service for little or in your case here nothing.

What im saying is, are your customers doing the right thing, no they are using you, you're running at unsustainable rates but the customers don't care, all they care about is themselves.

Don't ever go out if your way to help if it's at cost to you. This is your job and you are doing it to make money not do nice things for people.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I am ashamed that so many seem to think lying and stealing are proof of how clever they are.

How about ... Doing unto others as you would want them to do onto you?

When folks think of Uber, would you rather they recall the helpful, honest driver - or the creep that tried to shake them down?

Do the right thing.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I am ashamed that so many seem to think lying and stealing are proof of how clever they are.
> 
> How about ... Doing unto others as you would want them to do onto you?
> 
> ...


Not everyone is honest. That's been the case since antiquity.

Uber created a computer app, not a "new man".


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Is it really too damn hard for any of you to say the following as your passenger(s) is getting out of the car,

"Please make sure you have your cell phone and all your belongings"

Is it really to GD hard to turn your neck and look in your backseat and make sure there's nothing there,

if you don't want to be in the hospitality business please deactivate yourself please uninstall Uber and Lyft app,

if you don't like working with people get the F out of the business,

Try to remember that all you're doing is sitting in a car and turning the wheel left or right, you could be working in a warehouse or a goddamn Amazon fulfillment center busting your ass on heavy boxes all day long,

Does it sound like I have an attitude, yes you damn right I do,

I am now a customer almost every day and many of the drivers are total and complete outright A-Holes..


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

This is not a police matter. The Uber terms and conditions cover the relationship between a rider and the driver. When you order an uber as a rider, you agree to the terms and conditions Uber presents. Part of those are reasonable accommodations for mislaid property (i.e. stuff you forgot). Honestly, I would have called her back and made arrangements for a drop off at the end of the normal shift (3:30 or thereabouts) and if the cop continued to threaten me, I would have said nothing until I spoke with the watch commander - this could have been a 1983 case against the police officer if he followed through with his threats.

Having said that, I'm not sure we got the whole story because you don't go to the police at 2 am cuz you left your purse in an Uber.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Is it really too damn hard for any of you to say the following as your passenger(s) is getting out of the car,
> 
> "Please make sure you have your cell phone and all your belongings"
> 
> ...


That's probably because you expect them to go above and beyond and to mother you. It's your stuff, you are responsible not the guy you are underpaying.

I mean it's not like you have anything else to think about whilst getting driven around, wouldn't you think you'd take your stuff.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Vampire76 said:


> That's probably because you expect them to go above and beyond and to mother you. It's your stuff, you are responsible not the guy you are underpaying.
> 
> I mean it's not like you have anything else to think about whilst getting driven around, wouldn't you think you'd take your stuff.


If you think you're being underpaid don't drive,

You remind people to get their stuff so you don't be in the same predicament as the op,

you can not extort people to bring stuff back and you cannot destroy people's property you will find your dumb ass in jail have a nice day..


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> If you think you're being underpaid don't drive,
> 
> You remind people to get their stuff so you don't be in the same predicament as the op,
> 
> you can not extort people to bring stuff back and you cannot destroy people's property you will find your dumb ass in jail have a nice day..


Nobody is in agreement with extorting this pax but most people are in agreement that we shouldn't be expected to return the property YOU left FREE of charge either and the cops attitude is way out of order also. I'd say to drop it off at nearest police station.

Btw if all your Uber drivers are rude to you has it occurred to your dumb ass the you are the common denominator here.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I am ashamed that so many seem to think lying and stealing are proof of how clever they are.
> 
> How about ... Doing unto others as you would want them to do onto you?
> 
> ...


I agree, discard any items pax carelessly leave behind.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Vampire76 said:


> Nobody is in agreement with extorting this pax but most people are in agreement that we shouldn't be expected to return the property YOU left FREE of charge either and the cops attitude is way out of order also. I'd say to drop it off at nearest police station.
> 
> Btw if all your Uber drivers are rude to you has it occurred to your dumb ass the you are the common denominator here.


I did not say drivers are rude to me I said Many drivers are total a- holes,

1. Holding cell phone in hand, no cell phone mount,

2. Refusing to take my suggested route telling me he needs to follow the direction shown on the app, he cannot do something different, I live in Fontana right in the center of four major freeways a few weeks ago I had a driver going to take three free ways to get me to my destination in Fontana it would have been nearly three times the cost, I actually had to cancel trip in car and tell the driver to pull the damn car over so I can get out,

3. Refusing to make a second stop to pick up my girlfriend and take her to her destination and then taking me to mine telling me we're not allowed to do multiple stops and and drops, Once again cancel and pull the damn car over,

4. Sorry I can't drive you to San Manuel casino because I don't know San Bernardino or Highland I only know Fontana you have to get another car,

5. I arranged for a pickup for my girlfriend at Chaffey College in Fontana I tell the driver he needs to be on Merrill Avenue to pick up my girlfriend and not inside the college campus driver goes inside college campus waits the five minutes to cancel me,

6. About a month ago it's 4 a.m. driver comes to my apartment gate pulled up, not even wait 30 seconds for me to walk outside the gate, he starts the trip and drives off, ends the trip two blocks down the street, Chargers me a Minimum fare.

Would you like for me to continue the list of dumbass drivers..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

EX_ said:


> I agree, discard any items pax carelessly leave behind.


Had a female passenger a few months ago leave a bottle of prescription pills in my cup holder,

You're right she was very careless I should have just threw it out..

Believe it or not back in my taxi days I actually had a lady leave her baby in my backseat I should have just threw the baby in the garbage..


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I did not say drivers are rude to me I said Many drivers are total a- holes,
> 
> 1. Holding cell phone in hand, no cell phone mount,
> 
> ...


Yes please continue your rant. I'm not an Uber driver so I do find it quite entertaining to see This but I do have a solution. If you want a taxi service then pay for a real one with professional drivers. There is an old saying "you get what you pay for".


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I did not say drivers are rude to me I said Many drivers are total a- holes,
> 
> 1. Holding cell phone in hand, no cell phone mount,
> 
> ...


1- Dumb Driver

2- You could have probably just ridden it out and submitted a "inefficient route" complaint to Uber. The driver would then lose part of his fare and perhaps learn not to take advantage of customers. But then this may have cost you time.

3- Dumb driver

4- Uber should allow the driver to see the destination before they accept... that would stop this from happening.

5- The driver may have been Uber-swapped with another driver? I once had a rider give me specific instructions to go to a different building at the hospital than the pin, so I said sure, but then Uber swapped me to another closer rider. Uber should have some way of letting the driver communicate with the swapped pax or other driver. There was no way for me to communicate with the other rider or driver to make the situation right.

6- WTF driver. [ I hope you complained to Uber and got refunded.]


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> 1- Dumb Driver
> 
> 2- You could have probably just ridden it out and submitted a "inefficient route" complaint to Uber. The driver would then lose part of his fare and perhaps learn not to take advantage of customers. But then this may have cost you time.
> 
> ...


Yes I got refunded it was no trouble at all Uber knows exactly where you are in relationship to the driver,
The Uber app even asked if you if you want your position monitored..

This is why you need to be very careful about continuing a trip to drop off client Friends when the client is not in the car always have client put the new address in the app before you continue..

Believe me I love reporting idiot drivers, the last idiot Uber driver showed up on a XL class pick up but without the available six seats, instant report and refund..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> 1- Dumb Driver
> 
> 2- You could have probably just ridden it out and submitted a "inefficient route" complaint to Uber. The driver would then lose part of his fare and perhaps learn not to take advantage of customers. But then this may have cost you time.
> 
> ...


Now that I myself am a customer of uber at least a half-dozen times a week I am starting to see things in a whole new light,

I asked drivers a lot of questions and I can tell you most of these new drivers Don't Know Jack,

Damn near every driver I get in the car with has been driving for less than a month,

Many these drivers don't even know how to use Google Maps they don't even know there's an overhead view button,

I've had several drivers actually asked me how do they activate Uber pool for their client,

I've had at least a half-dozen drivers refuse a tip telling me that uber does not allow tipping, I've even had a few drivers actually quote uber propaganda perbatim,
" no need to tip me sir tipping is not required"

I've had many drivers telling me they're making a great living with uber, they really love it they don't want to go back to the desk job,

I see now why uber wants to keep on boarding drivers,
Because if they keep a constant flow of new drivers, they have a constant flow of idiots that won't Buck the system..

I forgot to add it also keep the flow of nice shiny new cars, which of course makes Uber look good..


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> ...
> if you don't want to be in the hospitality business please deactivate yourself please uninstall Uber and Lyft app,
> 
> if you don't like working with people get the F out of the business,
> ...


We aren't in the Hospitality Biz, we're Uber or 'rideshare'.

*Tipping is optional. *

This makes Customer Service _optional_.

The industry has nicely covered the Customer Service dynamic, with the social norm, that tipping your driver 15% or so of the Fare is socially expected, and that you may tip more or less based upon service provided. 
Uber, in their greed, and belief in ubiquitous cheap-labor, changed our social norm to the idea that tipping is 'optional' and not expected.

Game changer.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I am ashamed that so many seem to think lying and stealing are proof of how clever they are.
> 
> How about ... Doing unto others as you would want them to do onto you?
> 
> ...


That creep who tried to shake them down. That way when they leave something in my car and ask me to return my reasonable service charge doesn't seem like that much.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Kind of stupid to hold their property hostage. In this case she needed to get home that day and agreed to pay. ******s like this driver make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I think Uber should have a delivery fee. $10 + the normal fare to drop the item off from where the driver is. That will get immediate service. IF the customer does not want to pay then they get "non-priority service" where they either just pay a flat $10 charge (up to 10 miles) where the driver will deliver it to them within 24 hours or for free where the driver has 24 hours to deliver it to a police station convenient to the driver and the customer must make arrangements to pick it up themselves.
> 
> After all it isn't the driver's fault the customer left an item. The customer ought to be paying a small reasonable convenience charge. At the same time we should not be trying to take advantage of customers and say charge them $50 to go two miles to return their iPhone.


They used to have this when Uber cared about drivers.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Had a female passenger a few months ago leave a bottle of prescription pills in my cup holder,
> 
> You're right she was very careless I should have just threw it out..
> 
> Believe it or not back in my taxi days I actually had a lady leave her baby in my backseat I should have just threw the baby in the garbage..


Those individuals clearly didn't want whatever they left behind, so out of the car they go!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Not gonna lie. If a pax leaves an item in my car I will return it when it is convenient for me unless they are willing to cover the costs of me delivering it to them. This idea that we should return items asap is ridiculous. One woman swore she left her i phone 7 in my car and keep xalling me even after I said it wasnt there and another pax likely saw it and took it. Then she had the nerve to tell me she could track the phone yet I wasnt even at the location she said she tracked it too. So someone else did likely have it. Smh.


----------



## Please (Feb 13, 2017)

kinicky21 said:


> Officer Eric Michl sent a selfie and a text message to an Uber driver accused of extorting money from a woman who had left her purse in his car. (KCPQ)
> 
> SEATTLE - An Uber driver who was demanding money before returning a woman's purse quickly changed his mind Sunday after a Seattle officer sent him a text and a selfie, police said.
> 
> ...


Nice of the officer to give this scumbag an out.

I was told of a similar incident by a campus police officer at one of the many DC universities.

One of the students left her phone in an Uber. When the 20 year old contacted the driver he told her his fee to return the phone would be $200. The distraught college student reported the situation to the campus police who in turn contacted DCPD.

At the suggestion of the police the girl told the driver, "I can get the money." Let's just say. ..that driver is not on this forum. But, his car may be available at auction.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Anything you text can and will be used against you.
> The woman's plane was leaving town in a few hours. She panicked.
> The driver should have dropped item in question at police station.
> A Driver has no right to request ransom.


I think if I was panicked about getting on a plane without any ID I would be willing to pay more than base rates to get my purse back.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Please said:


> Nice of the officer to give this scumbag an out.
> 
> I was told of a similar incident by a campus police officer at one of the many DC universities.
> 
> ...


Isn't it nice of uber to be so cheap that an unemployed college student can afford to use it?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I am ashamed that so many seem to think lying and stealing are proof of how clever they are.
> 
> How about ... Doing unto others as you would want them to do onto you?
> 
> ...


Drivers know what the right thing to do is. The problem is, what is the pax's "right thing to do"?...which is compensating the driver for what is the pax's mistake. Many pax's are not doing the right thing. Money evens things out. Just fair compensation is all the driver is asking for.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> When folks think of Uber, would you rather they recall the helpful, honest driver - or the creep that tried to shake them down?
> 
> Do the right thing.


When people think of Uber, I want them to think of the city bus, and expect the same treatment for their lost items.
LOL


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Guftawl said:


> Any time i have returned something Pax has always given me a nice tip. I only refused once, but that was a 130 round trip. Dude totally understood and drove to me later that afternoon (he gave me $20) Oh yeah this pax and his buddy both passed out on the way home the night before thats how he managed to drop his phone in my car. He called 4 times the next morning. Now whenever i have a party in my van, I always ask everyone if they have their phones, seems to be working.


I've returned several items before and I always get the "you're getting 5 stars for sure..."

I'll try to pay for my expenses with those stars.


----------



## Please (Feb 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> Now that I myself am a customer of uber at least a half-dozen times a week I am starting to see things in a whole new light,
> 
> I asked drivers a lot of questions and I can tell you most of these new drivers Don't Know Jack,
> 
> ...


It's good to see at least one Uber rider on this forum. You see the attitudes and angles of some drivers. It helps you prepare.


----------



## Please (Feb 13, 2017)

simpsonsverytall said:


> We aren't in the Hospitality Biz, we're Uber or 'rideshare'.
> 
> *Tipping is optional. *
> 
> ...


Soooo, "greed" isn't a factor in your decisions?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Please said:


> Nice of the officer to give this scumbag an out.
> 
> I was told of a similar incident by a campus police officer at one of the many DC universities.
> 
> ...


$200 is too much! Unless the driver was in Philadelphia or Richmond when he found the phone. 
You have to give a free way for someone to retrieve their lost phone, picking it up from a police station. You can then give a paid way, charging a delivery fee.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm too lazy to read all the statements, but forget that cop, wouldn't have intimated me. No way a cop can force you to return a lost purse.

By the way, is there a copy of the exact text message that the cop said was "extortion"? I would like to see if it was indeed extortion.

Like I can say , if you give me $50 I'll return it, if not, I won't. That's not extortion. If they refuse I can simply drop it off at a police station. And if the pax left it in the car, I don't know of any law thats a charge for possession of lost property,because it certainly wasn't stolen.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


I think that's taking it a bit too far the other direction. it's a complicated situation. The pax left the purse. That is their fault. Dropping someone off at Capitol Hill at that time, there is no time to stop as there are no real places to stop outside of the middle of the street as pax jump out, and it's very chaotic in that neighborhood so getting moving right away is essential. A quick glance can be done but at that hour the only possible way to be sure noyhing is left is to physically get out of the car with a flashlight/phone and search. That is not practical at all. That said, someone Who leaves something will always get it back from me. She may have had to wait about a half hour if this happened at 2:am cause i would most certainly be on another trip already. Extorting money out of her was unacceptable. Isnt there some sane middle ground?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

touberornottouber said:


> I would never have demanded money in the first place. If it weren't within 15 minutes of dropping off the passenger where I could easily go back I would have had that purse dropped off to the nearest police station in record time along with a photo taken and a message to Uber saying where she could get it.
> 
> It did say she was willing to pay the fare to have it delivered. I wonder if the driver wanted more due to a surge? I don't think the common public has any idea why drivers might not want to return items for base rates or even for free. To them they just think we are being jerks as they don't realize this is no longer lucrative for most and that at the wrong time something like this can cost us a lot of money.


If the careless rider doesn't want to pay a fair delivery fee I ask if dropping it off at a Police is ok. They always say yes. Then I tell them which one - I choose a Cop Shop at the edge of the metropolitan area then listen to them groan.

Their mean-spirited pride rarely succumbs to practicality. So ****-em! Let them work out the 3hr round trip when they had the option of delivery for $35.00.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I'm too lazy to read all the statements, but forget that cop, wouldn't have intimated me. No way a cop can force you to return a lost purse.
> 
> By the way, is there a copy of the exact text message that the cop said was "extortion"? I would like to see if it was indeed extortion.
> 
> Like I can say , if you give me $50 I'll return it, if not, I won't. That's not extortion. If they refuse I can simply drop it off at a police station. And if the pax left it in the car, I don't know of any law thats a charge for possession of lost property,because it certainly wasn't stolen.


I've had 7 iphones, a purse, wine, passports, left in my car. One of the few times I cheked my backseat for pax personal belongings pax stole my Mega 6.5!
But the most unbelievable result of an iphone being left in my car was a few months ago.
I was staying at a hotel near SFO and was awaken at 7 a.m. by loud knocking on the door.
I had worked till after 2 a.m. and didn't get to sleep until 4.
When opening the door I didn't know where I was, what I was wearing or the date. One of the officers said sonething about a phone so I knodded my head, turned away and told them I have my phone over here somewhere. One says not your phone sir we have one of your passengers who says he left his phone in your car this morning. Just then I hear a man yelling I found it. IT's in the backseat of his car.
I grab my keys get his phone just sitting in the back seat hand it to him and off he runs while the cops are still standing at my door. About now I'm waking up and trying to figure out......

how did they find me?

How much information did Uber give my pax ?

Why would city cops be searching for a cell phone?
they don't for stolen cars

Why hadn't the hotel called me?
Where's my pants?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

K-pax said:


> I think that's taking it a bit too far the other direction. it's a complicated situation. The pax left the purse. That is their fault. Dropping someone off at Capitol Hill at that time, there is no time to stop as there are no real places to stop outside of the middle of the street as pax jump out, and it's very chaotic in that neighborhood so getting moving right away is essential. A quick glance can be done but at that hour the only possible way to be sure noyhing is left is to physically get out of the car with a flashlight/phone and search. That is not practical at all. That said, someone Who leaves something will always get it back from me. She may have had to wait about a half hour if this happened at 2:am cause i would most certainly be on another trip already. Extorting money out of her was unacceptable. Isnt there some sane middle ground?


Yes if they give you 24 hours. Your time is worth more at 2 - 4 a.m. for many reasons. If you explain that to pax they always nod their head and agree or mention oh ya I didn't consider that.
If you drive it to the pax you have to drive back..


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> I did not say drivers are rude to me I said Many drivers are total a- holes,
> 
> 1. Holding cell phone in hand, no cell phone mount,
> 
> ...


Order Select Captain Cheapass you're getting the kind of service you deserve at the Pool price, I KNOW you use Stool you have that Millennial SMELL!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

UberXking said:


> I've had 7 iphones, a purse, wine, passports, left in my car. One of the few times I cheked my backseat for pax personal belongings pax stole my Mega 6.5!
> But the most unbelievable result of an iphone being left in my car was a few months ago.
> I was staying at a hotel near SFO and was awaken at 7 a.m. by loud knocking on the door.
> I had worked till after 2 a.m. and didn't get to sleep until 4.
> ...


IPhone has a find my phone feature. It'll show the gps coordinates of the phone remotely. Not sure why they got the police. If you file a report with Uber, with a pic of the phone, then you have proof you are trying to do the right thing. did you file all the reports and try to contact the pax?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


You don't have the street smarts for this job. The free water you give out costs $5.99 at the movie theaters in CA.
That pax that left the phone is getting a trip that costs 60% less than a taxi and if drivers didn't bring their car for free ,,,,,,,,
Most drivers earn less than uber on most fares
You drive to the pax for free ...some drivers average over 5 miles and 12 minutes per trip just getting to the pax I see 20 minutes away frequently in the bay area
The risk liability at that time of morning is off the chart. Most companies pay double time for hours like that on the week days
. It's absolutely cost prohibitive for a driver to drive an item a pax has left immediately to them for free.
Would you expect a bus driver to?


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

UberXking said:


> Yes if they give you 24 hours. Your time is worth more at 2 - 4 a.m. for many reasons. If you explain that to pax they always nod their head and agree or mention oh ya I didn't consider that.
> If you drive it to the pax you have to drive back..


most ppl offer compensation. The lady in the article offered to pay him to return it. This was a local story... knowing Capitol Hill, he was probably not far as a lot of ppl use uber over there to go short distances. I would have tried to negotiate to bring it after 2:30 when the bars are empty. It's cold and rainy here this time of year and bars close at 2, so ppl don't usually hang around for long outside. I would have most likely been taking a break soon after anyway, so the most she'd have to wait is 20-30 min unless i was on a trip that took me out of the city. I don't think the police would take issue with that, even if the woman was in a drunken rage over it. That guy was extorting her. Tbh it stresses me out when someone leaves something because I have that hanging over my head till it's returned. The sooner, the better (within what is reasonable/possible).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

K-pax said:


> . That guy was extorting her. Tbh it stresses me out when someone leaves something because I have that hanging over my head till it's returned. The sooner, the better (within what is reasonable/possible).


How do you know if he was extorting her? $200 does not automatically equal extortion. She can refuse to pay that much, and come get it herself at the uber office or a police station. I mean, do you have a copy of the text or what the guy said to validate an actual extortion?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Asking money to return property could be considered theft by swindle.


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


Uber ignored a century of discourse on tipping livery drivers and trained an entire generation to not tip Uber drivers which costs us money every time we drive. They also unilaterally drove down livery rates to the point where we cannot afford to drop what we're doing to deliver somebody's lost item. They also failed to create a feature in the system easily allowing the driver to get paid for returning an item.

Because of the low pay of driving for Uber we also can't afford to do a full check of the back seat after every ride (we might have even already accepted another ride before they even got out of the car) to ensure nothing was left behind. It's the pax's responsibility to keep track of their stuff.

My approach is I don't answer texts or calls about forgotten items until I'm home and then I tell them they can come pick it up at my apartment at their expense or I'll drop it off at the nearest police station at my convenience.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> sure, request a trip from where I am --> to where you are (and would like the purse delivered).
> 
> Pay me to drive there, and that is fair to me. It may not be perfect, but I'd be happy with that.


genius lol


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> How do you know if he was extorting her? $200 does not automatically equal extortion. She can refuse to pay that much, and come get it herself at the uber office or a police station. I mean, do you have a copy of the text or what the guy said to validate an actual extortion?


Having knowledge of capitol hill, there are cops parked all over the busy areas to keep watch of things. Many placed he could have dropped it off quickly and safely. Could have used the communication and just said "the patrol car on pike and 10th has it". It's a small district.. bars mostly within a few blocks and a police ststion on the same block. Instead, re demanded money to return it in excess of what she offered. He was in the wrong. It was her fault but he could have said he'd drop it off if she didn't want to wait. The article says she offered him money to bring it back.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> . It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> 
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


You have it backwards.

WHEN did someone else's property become my responsibility? There isn't any bailment involved when you transport for hire, so that doesn't work.

While "holding it for ransom " is out of line, the pax is out of line when she refuses to compensate the driver. She made the mistake not the driver. She should pay for HER mistake ; the driver shouldn't have to pay for her mistake. Pax too cheap to pay? Too bad. Next time try the bus. The reason they have the bus is so cheapskates can get rides. Too cheap to pay what it costs the driver to bring it back to you right away? Too bad. You can pick it up at the police once the driver drops it off there WHEN IT'S CONVENIENT FOR HIM.

The reason these drivers toss things is they are tired of being made to pay for somebody else's mistakes. I have enough trouble paying for my own mistakes ; I'm not about to think about trying to pay for somebody else's.

I've read some of your posts and it's obvious you have a lot of things backwards. Time to wake up and shake hands with something called "reality" .

LESSON 1: You're in business to make a profit. Everything else is secondary.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Had a few phones/keys left in the car. I mailed the keys back to a woman that lived in BFE. after Lyft said they would reimburse me for postage.

Uber I almost always got something from the people. When they call, I am ALWAYS working (even if I'm not) and ALWAYS far away (20+ miles); I say if I do bring it back to them it's going to cost me money because I'm taking time away from making money and Uber doesn't compensate us for returning lost items. They've always said 'I understand' and usually given $20.

If they were total tools, I'd say I'll take to a police station, just not WHICH police station. I go all over for my non-Uber work, so if they live in Rockville MD, it gets dropped at a police station in Haymarket VA. For you SoCal folks, think they live in Burbank and you drop phone at police station in Irvine.

Petty? Yep. So sue me


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

DeplorableDonald said:


> If they were total tools, I'd say I'll take to a police station, just not WHICH police station. I go all over for my non-Uber work, so if they live in Rockville MD, it gets dropped at a police station in Haymarket VA. For you SoCal folks, think they live in Burbank and you drop phone at police station in Irvine.
> 
> Petty? Yep. So sue me


Until people learn to take responsibility and until they learn our time's money just like theirs, they're going to get treated like this. They don't like it? Too bad-they can get an attitude adjustment.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Pax like this are why drivers toss items left in their car in the trash. You are under no obligation to knock yourself out and waste your time and money returning crap. I let pax pick up from my mailbox, meet me at a nearby gas station or offer me money to return it.


----------



## Please (Feb 13, 2017)

K-pax said:


> I think that's taking it a bit too far the other direction. it's a complicated situation. The pax left the purse. That is their fault. Dropping someone off at Capitol Hill at that time, there is no time to stop as there are no real places to stop outside of the middle of the street as pax jump out, and it's very chaotic in that neighborhood so getting moving right away is essential. A quick glance can be done but at that hour the only possible way to be sure noyhing is left is to physically get out of the car with a flashlight/phone and search. That is not practical at all. That said, someone Who leaves something will always get it back from me. She may have had to wait about a half hour if this happened at 2:am cause i would most certainly be on another trip already. Extorting money out of her was unacceptable. Isnt there some sane middle ground?





K-pax said:


> *Isn't there some sane middle ground*?


This is really the goal. It's a matter of defining a way to return lost property in a timely & convenient way. What ever the reason... broken purse closures, torn pockets, rushed drop-off and pick-up situations, alcohol... there are a lot of contributing variables for why items being left behind is bound to happen. There is no value in being a jerk about it from either side. Finding a time, place, and method to get items recovered to rightful owners for fair compensation it reasonable. It's good business practice. Good business practice results in continued requests for Uber/Lyft rides. Bad experiences have the inverse result. Most driver practices can be monitored and eventually scammer minded drivers get introduced to Karma. 
It's not hard to be civil and work out what *"FAIR"* means.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I did not say drivers are rude to me I said Many drivers are total a- holes,
> 
> 1. Holding cell phone in hand, no cell phone mount,
> 
> ...


You sir are the typical pax all drivers hate



K-pax said:


> Having knowledge of capitol hill, there are cops parked all over the busy areas to keep watch of things. Many placed he could have dropped it off quickly and safely. Could have used the communication and just said "the patrol car on pike and 10th has it". It's a small district.. bars mostly within a few blocks and a police ststion on the same block. Instead, re demanded money to return it in excess of what she offered. He was in the wrong. It was her fault but he could have said he'd drop it off if she didn't want to wait. The article says she offered him money to bring it back.


So you totally ignored my question. I asked do you have proof or a copy of the text so we can actually determine if it was extortion. You say the driver demanded money, how do you know? wheres your evidence? Who's to say he said he wanted $500 for the phone, asking for money to return is not demanding, its an offer. She refused, and he said fine, and he coulda dropped it off at Uber or Police station local to him at his convenience. THAT'S NOT EXTORTION. I'm pretty sure whatever money she offered was too little for the drivers time, else he would have driven right back and gave it to her.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> You sir are the typical pax all drivers hate
> 
> So you totally ignored my question. I asked do you have proof or a copy of the text so we can actually determine if it was extortion. You say the driver demanded money, how do you know? wheres your evidence? Who's to say he said he wanted $500 for the phone, asking for money to return is not demanding, its an offer. She refused, and he said fine, and he coulda dropped it off at Uber or Police station local to him at his convenience. THAT'S NOT EXTORTION. I'm pretty sure whatever money she offered was too little for the drivers time, else he would have driven right back and gave it to her.


Why are you double quoting are you too damn lazy to respond to one poster at a time..

Become a regular Uber customer and you will see things in a whole new light,

If I tell you not to cross the intersection of Foothill and Oleander then don't cross it,

Don't give me some bullshit about you have to follow directions as outlined in the Google Maps,

It's a dangerous intersection lots of traffic with no stop lights people have been killed there both driving and walking it's my neighborhood,

If I tell you not to get on the freeway in my neighborhood to take me to a local location, God damn it don't get on the freeway why am I supposed to pay two and three times the amount because uber under pays you.

You have a problem with Uber take it up with uber, not the customer,

I'm the customer you are the driver give me attitude get an instant one star, I give out one Stars now like candy,

Had a guy a week ago pick me up in a four door truck a small 4-door truck,
not one of the big ones, had Bloom Box in the back seat between the seats on the floor, my ears almost starting bleeding - instant one star and a few notes in the memo section,

Maybe if passengers started giving out one stars as they should maybe all the shit drivers will be gone and we could actually make some money..

When I get in the back seat of uber car and i say to driver how is your day and driver giving me crap about how bad Uber is,

Instant one Star, I don't want to hear it, when I go to Target I don't want to hear the cashier rant and Rave about how bad her job is..


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Why are you double quoting are you too damn lazy to respond to one poster at a time..
> .


Multi quote is the proper way to respond on a message board you newbie.

And all the other stuff you said just further proves you are the pax of the worst breed that nobody wants to pick up.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> nobody wants to pick up.


That's funny because you actually believe your own crap,

Dear Uber keep on-boarding the stupid, I am really loving it, 1/3 of drivers refusing tips, some even showing up with water, I'm getting drivers who actually can't use Google Maps, passengers used to tell me that they have a drivers that could not use the navigation and I didn't believe them now I know it's true ,

Uber funny shit keep it coming..


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> That's funny because you actually believe your own crap,


SO you really think drivers WANT to pick you up so they can be your indentured servant waiting for you to dictate the route turn by turn,and all the other stipulations you require when you ride Uber? really now?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> SO you really think drivers WANT to pick you up so they can be your indentured servant waiting for you to dictate the route turn by turn,and all the other stipulations you require when you ride Uber? really now?


Yes I do and you do and I thank you for your service..


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd be like, "your boyfriend gets paid to cruise around in a vehicle provided by gubmint burning gubmint gas coming outta my taxes and tickets... put my tax dollars to work, cruise on over and pick it up yourself"

No? Then provide me with one of em prepaid shipping labels. USPS please, no FedEx, I ain't walking further than the mailbox.



kinicky21 said:


> Officer Eric Michl sent a selfie and a text message to an Uber driver accused of extorting money from a woman who had left her purse in his car. (KCPQ)
> 
> SEATTLE - An Uber driver who was demanding money before returning a woman's purse quickly changed his mind Sunday after a Seattle officer sent him a text and a selfie, police said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Socialdisorder (Dec 8, 2015)

Dang! Haha. Would you get in trouble reading this text while driving if an Officer sent it to you?


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Why are you double quoting are you too damn lazy to respond to one poster at a time..
> 
> Become a regular Uber customer and you will see things in a whole new light,
> 
> ...


And that is why your rating is a 4.0 or lower. We already know your a total d!ck BEFORE we deny picking up your requests. Hense, why your drivers are restricted to noobs who don't know better.


----------



## Please (Feb 13, 2017)

nameless313 said:


> And that is why your rating is a 4.0 or lower. We already know your a total d!ck BEFORE we deny picking up your requests. Hense, why your drivers are restricted to noobs who don't know better.


I pick up plenty of pax who are aggravated from an exchange with one of our rude and disgruntled drivers. Before we leave the curb most are ready to give me 5-stars.

If you fit in the jerk and asswipe category, please keep being yourself. Soon you will be gone and my driving experience will be even better.



Bart McCoy said:


> Multi quote is the proper way to respond on a message board you newbie.
> 
> And all the other stuff you said just further proves you are the pax of the worst breed that nobody wants to pick up.


There is nothing wrong with being new. The perspective of everyone has value. Even the perspective of the obnoxious.

Knowing how you think helps me understand why a passenger may start a ride upset. Knowing your poor treatment helps me understand how not to be.

On the other hand, knowing how others treat people with respect and courtesy help me know better who to emulate.

Thanks for sharing. Genuinely.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Please said:


> I pick up plenty of pax who are aggravated from an exchange with one of our rude and disgruntled drivers. Before we leave the curb most are ready to give me 5-stars.
> 
> If you fit in the jerk and asswipe category, please keep being yourself. Soon you will be gone and my driving experience will be even better.
> 
> ...


This Forum needs more riders to post here,
There too many drivers here that think they're S.... dont't stink.

Had a driver pick me up recently in a small 4-door truck the kind of have no leg room in the back,

Driver had a Boombox in the back on the floor between the passengers, it was barely any room to get your legs inside the truck,

The music was so loud the driver could not even hear my response to his question and he never turn the music down, he just waited for me to yell louder so to hear me,

His rating was a 4.6 I'm starting to actually believe that the rating system is a good thing so hopefully more idiot drivers like this will be long gone hopefully sooner than later..


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Please said:


> There is nothing wrong with being new. The perspective of everyone has value. Even the perspective of the obnoxious.
> .


You totatlly didn't understand how I used the word new. Not in terms of value or perspective, but to be a new board user commenting on how to use the board features,when obviously he has no clue. Has nothing to do with one's thoughts, has all to do with not knowing how to use a message board but wanna tell somebody else wrong how to use it.



painfreepc said:


> This Forum needs more riders to post here,
> 
> Had a driver pick me up recently in a small 4-door truck the kind of have no leg room in the back,
> ..


No we don't need more self entitled pax on here.
I guess you'd rather get picked up in a Maybach so you could stretch out your legs in the back seat huh? all for 85cents a mile huh cheapo? Again, you sir are the type of pax that drivers hate to pick up.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> You totatlly didn't understand how I used the word new. Not in terms of value or perspective, but to be a new board user commenting on how to use the board features,when obviously he has no clue. Has nothing to do with one's thoughts, has all to do with not knowing how to use a message board but wanna tell somebody else wrong how to use it.
> 
> No we don't need more self entitled pax on here.
> I guess you'd rather get picked up in a Maybach so you could stretch out your legs in the back seat huh? all for 85cents a mile huh cheapo? Again, you sir are the type of pax that drivers hate to pick up.


As I said in another thread, you need to take that crap up with Uber, nobody's making you drive for $0.85 a mile just like nobody's making me drive for $0.95 in the IE, that's not the passengers problems - suck it up..


----------



## Please (Feb 13, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> As I said in another thread, you need to take that crap up with Uber, nobody's making you drive for $0.85 a mile just like nobody's making me drive for $0.95 in the IE, that's not the passengers problems - suck it up..


The standard rates in the DC area are $1.02 base - .17 per minute - $1.05 per mile. Takes about 30 minutes to drive 12 miles. My earnings are just under $18. After fuel I average about $23 per hour. It's a good 2nd job.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

NEVER return items without receiving compensation for you time and trouble. Cop or no cop, never move your car without compensation. That's just common sense for any livery driver.

I dropped off a couple at the airport. Ten minutes after I drop them off I hear a phone ringing. Sure enough, there was a Fisher-Price iPhone under the seat. It was the woman's. She was on her way to Chicago and wanted me to overnight her phone to her. I explained that my billable hourly rate when I'm not driving Uber is $105 per hour. So, I quoted her one-half hour of my time for $50. Then the FedEx overnight shipping was $44. So, for $94 I was able to return her phone to her. She gave me a credit card which I ran through one of my other businesses. A week later I got a really nice thank you card from her. 
When returning lost items, never take advantage of the situation, but don't allow yourself to be taken advantage of either.


----------



## Please (Feb 13, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> NEVER return items without receiving compensation for you time and trouble. Cop or no cop, never move your car without compensation. That's just common sense for any livery driver.
> 
> I dropped off a couple at the airport. Ten minutes after I drop them off I hear a phone ringing. Sure enough, there was a Fisher-Price iPhone under the seat. It was the woman's. She was on her way to Chicago and wanted me to overnight her phone to her. I explained that my billable hourly rate when I'm not driving Uber is $105 per hour. So, I quoted her one-half hour of my time for $50. Then the FedEx overnight shipping was $44. So, for $94 I was able to return her phone to her. She gave me a credit card which I ran through one of my other businesses. A week later I got a really nice thank you card from her.
> When returning lost items, never take advantage of the situation, but don't allow yourself to be taken advantage of either.


This makes sense. Riders are bound to leave things behind from time to time. We only need to communicate and agree on what is fair. ....fair for both.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Please said:


> This makes sense. Riders a bound to leave things behind from time to time. We only need to communicate and agree on what ever is fair. ....fair for both.


Exactly! And that's exactly what I do. When I got the woman's iPhone back to her overnight for a fee of $94, we both won. She got her phone and I was fairly compensated for my time and expense. I love when situations end this way!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Exactly! And that's exactly what I do. When I got the woman's iPhone back to her overnight for a fee of $94, we both won. She got her phone and I was fairly compensated for my time and expense. I love when situations end this way!


Fair compensation in running the trip from where you are to where they are anything else is called extortion..


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Fair compensation in running the trip from where you are to where they are anything else is called extortion..


I would never extort a pax. In fact, I never have extorted a pax and I'd have a tough time living with myself if I did. A guy may find himself in Hell for that. All I require is fair compensation for my time and expense, nothing more.


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

painfreepc said:


> As I said in another thread, you need to take that crap up with Uber, nobody's making you drive for $0.85 a mile just like nobody's making me drive for $0.95 in the IE, that's not the passengers problems - suck it up..


That's why I drove a cab for $3/mile. Far more lucrative.



Hunt to Eat said:


> I would never extort a pax. In fact, I never have extorted a pax and I'd have a tough time living with myself if I did. A guy may find himself in Hell for that. All I require is fair compensation for my time and expense, nothing more.


Meep! Meep!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MrLinus said:


> That's why I drove a cab for $3/mile. Far more lucrative.
> 
> Meep! Meep!


Linus - thanks for the props,amigo!


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Linus - thanks for the props,amigo!


Lucy thanks you too!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MrLinus said:


> Lucy thanks you too!


Does she still pick on you? Ever feel like treating her to a knuckle sandwich?


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Does she still pick on you? Ever feel like treating her to a knuckle sandwich?


Since she's been going with Schroeder, she's mellowed quite a bit.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I would never extort a pax. In fact, I never have extorted a pax and I'd have a tough time living with myself if I did. A guy may find himself in Hell for that. All I require is fair compensation for my time and expense, nothing more.


Yeah that makes logical sense we should all charge people based on our normal hourly income as the cost of doing a favor,

So pray a 20 million dollar actor never finds your phone somewhere,

Because based on your logic if their last movie Project was six months,

That actor would have the right to charge you $*3,500* for a half hour of his time for the simple act of walking into a FedEx and puting your phone into an envelope and putting a label on it and send it on its way..

So I guess on the extreme other end of your logic, If a $10 Burger flipper had found her phone I guess they should only been compensated five bucks..


----------



## tdsu (Sep 4, 2015)

A few months back I found a phone in my car, but it was locked so I couldn't call the person back and to be honest it was 730am and I wasn't in the mood to talk the passenger. I figured, I would leave the phone on and just contact them when I got up. About 3 hours later my wife wakes me up and says 2 Alameda county Sheriff deputies are asking about a phone that might've been left in my car. I go down and get the phone from my car, hand it over, and they say thanks and drive off. Either the owner was very well connected or it belonged to one those underage hookers that the Alameda county cops are so hell bent on "protecting". Either way lesson learned, turn the phone off until I'm good and ready to set up a meeting point to return it.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

tdsu said:


> A few months back I found a phone in my car, but it was locked so I couldn't call the person back and to be honest it was 730am and I wasn't in the mood to talk the passenger. I figured, I would leave the phone on and just contact them when I got up. About 3 hours later my wife wakes me up and says 2 Alameda county Sheriff deputies are asking about a phone that might've been left in my car. I go down and get the phone from my car, hand it over, and they say thanks and drive off. Either the owner was very well connected or it belonged to one those underage hookers that the Alameda county cops are so hell bent on "protecting". Either way lesson learned, turn the phone off until I'm good and ready to set up a meeting point to return it.


Wow. That's kinda spooky. I was once asked to overnight a phone to a pax after she left it in my car at the airport. I collected a $94 return and shipping fee and I got a wonderful thank you card from her.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> She said she had called the driver and offered to pay his fare if he brought her things back


SHE OFFERED TO PAY THE FARE, HE JUST WANTED TO EXTORT MONEY OUT OF HER.



tdsu said:


> A few months back I found a phone in my car, but it was locked so I couldn't call the person back and to be honest it was 730am and I wasn't in the mood to talk the passenger. I figured, I would leave the phone on and just contact them when I got up. About 3 hours later my wife wakes me up and says 2 Alameda county Sheriff deputies are asking about a phone that might've been left in my car. I go down and get the phone from my car, hand it over, and they say thanks and drive off. Either the owner was very well connected or it belonged to one those underage hookers that the Alameda county cops are so hell bent on "protecting". Either way lesson learned, turn the phone off until I'm good and ready to set up a meeting point to return it.


I WOULD DROP IT IN THE NEAREST MAILBOX. LET THEM TRACK THE PHONE TO THAT MAILBOX. JUST LIKE I WOULD A LOST WALLET. NEAREST MAILBOX.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Sure, let's ignore millennia of discourse on this topic, by civilisations greatest minds, and try to reinvent the wheel.
> The purse was never the driver's, and he knew that. It's HIS obligation to return it to the owner. Inconvenient? Too bad. He should have checked his car.
> Instead, you want to hold it for ransom? Toss it an pretend you never saw it? If so, you are a dishonest creep and I hope Uber purges the ranks of your kind.


Granted the purse was not his, but on the other hand, it WAS NOT HIS OBLIGATION to return it to the "RIDER"...PERIOD. His obligation would of been to see that the purse was returned to the owner, Options are.. Send it to Uber, Turn it into a police station of HIS convenience, or return it at a convent time. Twice I returned items to the owner directly, wasted time, gas, and added mileage to my car, for what.. nothing! This is whats wrong with people today... NO PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY  And NO I wouldn't hold it for a ransom, but I would EXPECT something. Checked his car, do you get OUT of your car..every time a pax departs it and check for items left? I doubt you do. Although I remind them to check THEIR---THEIR (belonging to or associated with the people or things previously mentioned or easily identified), belongings before I drive away.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Granted the purse was not his, but on the other hand, it WAS NOT HIS OBLIGATION to return it to the "RIDER"...PERIOD. His obligation would of been to see that the purse was returned to the owner, Options are.. Send it to Uber, Turn it into a police station of HIS convenience, or return it at a convent time. Twice I returned items to the owner directly, wasted time, gas, and added mileage to my car, for what.. nothing! This is whats wrong with people today... NO PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY  And NO I wouldn't hold it for a ransom, but I would EXPECT something. Checked his car, do you get OUT of your car..every time a pax departs it and check for items left? I doubt you do. Although I remind them to check THEIR---THEIR (belonging to or associated with the people or things previously mentioned or easily identified), belongings before I drive away.


I believe ur 100% on point but she offered to pay the fare to bring it back to her, so it would have been a WIN-WIN for everyone. But he wanted to be greedy. He wanted more money. So now he nade a cop, that wasn't involved in the beginning, this ladies "knight in shining armour". We need to find a better word for STOOPID, because this one was above and beyond. No morals, no conscience, no code of ethics, and some bad karma going forward. Poor parenting and greed is a bad combination.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Fair compensation in running the trip from where you are to where they are anything else is called extortion..


what? says who
So I drive 20 miles for cheap reg rate, and have to drive back dead miles back, because YOU left something in my car? naw, it doesn't work like that


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> what? says who
> So I drive 20 miles for cheap reg rate, and have to drive back dead miles back, because YOU left something in my car? naw, it doesn't work like that


People confuse GREED with EXTORTION all the time and often get away with it. Personally, I don't have the heart. I would have let her pay for the fair because that was the right thing to do on her part, and my reward would have been the good feeling knowing that i did the right thing and made someone's life easier. Knowing i made her happy. Is there something wrong with me? Tell me, i can take it.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

As soon as I got the text from the cop, I would have said fine, you want to get involved? I will give the purse to the nearest PO and then it's your problem.

Of course, IRL I would have said "what purse?" when the pax called.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JoeyA said:


> People confuse GREED with EXTORTION all the time and often get away with it. Personally, I don't have the heart. I would have let her pay for the fair because that was the right thing to do on her part, and my reward would have been the good feeling knowing that i did the right thing and made someone's life easier. Knowing i made her happy. Is there something wrong with me? Tell me, i can take it.


There's nothing wrong with you, if you can waste your personal time, wear and tear,and gas money returning the wallet, no, there's nothing wrong with you. But there's DEFINITELY nothing wrong with a person who values their time and car, to want to be fully compensated for a problem they had nothing to do with. NOTHING wrong with those type drivers


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> There's nothing wrong with you, if you can waste your personal time, wear and tear,and gas money returning the wallet, no, there's nothing wrong with you. But there's DEFINITELY nothing wrong with a person who values their time and car, to want to be fully compensated for a problem they had nothing to do with. NOTHING wrong with those type drivers


She offered to compensate him for the fare. She did not ask for anything for free. Not from what I'm reading. He wanted her to offer lots of money for what was hers. In the end, he got nothing. So his game backfired and he came on here looking for the pity of other drivers just like him, with no values. He would have gotten the fare, and that was fair. Now, karma slapped him up and he got nothing. I agree with the outcome. But he should have been deactivated, as well. He probably does this all the time. If it happens to your mother, or wife, I'm sure u would change ur tune. It was his greed that brought it on. Not fking worries about wear and tear on his junkbox car. Trust me.



Hunt to Eat said:


> All I require is fair compensation for my time and expense, nothing more.


 That's the right thing to do. I absolutely agree. Many people don't understand Karma. It comes full circle. Then when they get slapped with something unfair, they pitch a b*tch. smh. Just do the right thing, ALL THE TIME and life will be good.


----------



## Yesmr (Feb 1, 2017)

No


kinicky21 said:


> I was more shocked at the legal standpoint can a police officer really impound your car by not returning the purse right that minute?


 No he cant. Any first yr law student will tell you that


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

Yesmassa said:


> No
> 
> No he cant. Any first yr law student will tell you that


I'm sure it was just a scare tactic to get the phone handed over immediately and it worked. I mean what Uber driver wants to take a chance and challenge that? I'm guessing the rider rescheduled her flight and rewarded the officer accordingly for being her hero and saving the day.

By looking at him, i'm guessing this is how he gets his.... *YIKES!* My guess is that he suffers from a thing called "lack of nookie".... some call it a Hawaiian disease... lol


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

.87 per mile + 2001 Vehicles = Lowest Common Denominator


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

My text reply would have been:

Hi Officer, Where can we meet so I can give you this ladies purse or I would be happy to drop it off at the nearest precinct.

I also would not have tried to extort more money as she offered to pay my fare, but not sure how there would be any guarantee for that as well as it may be situational to my location vs hers and my home along with time of day.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah that makes logical sense we should all charge people based on our normal hourly income as the cost of doing a favor,
> 
> So pray a 20 million dollar actor never finds your phone somewhere,
> 
> ...


Exactly, see I can't charge $8 and hour for my time to return gear when I bill out at $100 per hour during daylight hours. So, if someone wants to leave a phone, purse, etc. in an Uber car, it's a good idea to make sure the Uber driver is a fry cook, not a technical consultant. Ergo, if you're riding in an Uber driven by Keifer Sutherland, DO NOT leave anything behind or you'll be looking at a hefty return fee, to be sure!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Exactly, see I can't charge $8 and hour for my time to return gear when I bill out at $100 per hour during daylight hours. So, if someone wants to leave a phone, purse, etc. in an Uber car, it's a good idea to make sure the Uber driver is a fry cook, not a technical consultant. Ergo, if you're riding in an Uber driven by Keifer Sutherland, DO NOT leave anything behind or you'll be looking at a hefty return fee, to be sure!


The desert driver agrees.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> The desert driver agrees.


Who do you think taught me these tricks of the trade? If not for DD's experience and resourcefulness, I'd never make any money.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Exactly, see I can't charge $8 and hour for my time to return gear when I bill out at $100 per hour during daylight hours. So, if someone wants to leave a phone, purse, etc. in an Uber car, it's a good idea to make sure the Uber driver is a fry cook, not a technical consultant. Ergo, if you're riding in an Uber driven by Keifer Sutherland, DO NOT leave anything behind or you'll be looking at a hefty return fee, to be sure!


sample of a classic forum troll or scum bag..

I'm quite sure if you are a scumbag driving Uber, you're also one in your reg job as well..

I once new a b..ch named karma,
maybe one day you'll meet karma and karma will bite you in the ass..


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> sample of a classic forum troll or scum bag..
> 
> I'm quite sure if you are a scumbag driving Uber, you're also one in your reg job as well..
> 
> ...


Oh, no need to apologize or rationalize. I only require adequate compensation for my time and miles, nothing more. I simply cannot allow myself to be taken advantage of, nor will I ever take advantage of a pax. You understand - that's just how I roll.

Let me know if I can clarify anything further for you, OK, painfreepc?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Who do you think taught me these tricks of the trade? If not for DD's experience and resourcefulness, I'd never make any money.


Very well put coyote!


----------

